# Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften



## brooker (26. September 2016)

*Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Thread sollen alle Informationen zu bestehenden, zukünftigen und abgelaufenen Folding-Partnerschaften (FoPaSa) übersichtlich zusammengefasst werden.

*!! In diesem Thread geht es darum Angebote oder Bedarf zu melden !! 

*Es geht *NICHT * darum die Möglichkeiten zu diskutieren.
Dafür ist dieser Thread Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding zuständig.

 Vorab soll zuerst einmal der Grundgedanke der FoPaSa erläutert werden.

*Folding-Partnerschaft, was ist das überhaupt?*

Zum Folden müssen drei Grundvoraussetzungen erfüllt sein:
- passend leistungsfähige Hardware
- elektrischen Strom und 
- passende persönliche Rahmenbedingungen​
Oftmals sind trotz guten Willens von Euch nicht alle drei Voraussetzungen bei einer Person vorhanden und somit kann nicht gefoldet werden.
Aus dieser Situation heraus entstand die Idee der Folding-Partnerschaft. 
Die Partnerschaft sieht vor, dass jeder der das Folding unterstützen möchte aber nicht alle drei Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind, das dazu beiträgt was er kann und möchte. 

*Beispiele für Partnerschaften:*

1. Der Klassiker: Server sucht GPU zum Folden

Hier wird die Partnerschaft aus einem Besitzer eines Servers mit freiem PCIe Slot (Voraussetzung Hardware, elektrischer Strom und passende Rahmenbedingungen) und einem Besitzer einer *leistungsfähigen GPU* (Voraussetzung leistungsfähige Hardware) gebildet. Diese Art von Partnerschaft kann aber auch geschlossen werden, wenn ein normaler Rechner 24/7 läuft und somit als Basis zur Verfügung steht.

Voraussetzung: der Server/Rechner läuft mindestens 12h pro Tag und die Partnerschaft wird für mindestens 4 Monate aufrechterhalten 


2. Ein 24/7 Falter sucht ein Zuhause

Hier besteht die Partnerschaft darin, dass ein kompletter Falt-Rechner einem User zur Verfügung gestellt wird, der diesen betreibt (Voraussetzung elektrischer Strom und passende persönliche Rahmenbedingungen erfüllt) und somit die Kosten für den Strom übernimmt. Vorstellbar ist das eigentlich für jeden der ein paar Euro in die Sache investieren möchte oder aber für Besitzer von Photovoltaik-Anlagen die den sonst überschüssigen Strom so sinnvoll einsetzen könnten.

Voraussetzung: der Falter läuft rund um die Uhr für mindestens 4 Monate

3. Ich möchte unterstützen, aber bei mir passt alles nicht wirklich

In diesem Fall kann das Folden mit Sachmitteln unterstützt werden. Hardware kann in diesem *Thread* an das PCGH Folding-Team als Spende übergeben werden. Andere Spenden sind bitte per PN bei mir anzufragen. 
Alles was hier zusammen kommt, wird zu Foldern komplettiert oder wird zur Herstellung von obenbenannten Grundvoraussetzungen eingesetzt.  Jegliche Unterstützung wird hier im Forum festgehalten. 
Es wird *kein *Handel betrieben; nur Spenden (allenfalls Leihgaben) sind erwünscht.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüße 

PCGH-Folding@Home Team


----------



## brooker (26. September 2016)

*Übersicht der aktuellen Folding-Partnerschaften*



*Partnerschaft zwischen​*
​
 | 
*eingesetzte Hardware​*
 | 
*durchschnittliche PPDs​*
Holdie/ brooker​
 | 
Server / 1x GTX 980ti​
 | 
ca. 720.000 PPDs​
 |   
Holdie/ brooker​
 | 
Server / 1x RTX 2070 Super​
 | 
ca. 1.6Mio PPDs​
 | 
Hasestab/ brooker​
 | 
Strom/ 1x GTX 980 WaKü aus *Spende User P-Magic85*​
 | 
ca. 420.000 PPDs​
 | 
Hasestab/ brooker​
 | 
Strom/ 1x RTX 2070​
 | 
ca. 1.4Mio PPDs​
 |
Hasestab/ brooker​
 | 
1x Board *Spende User Ramonx56*​
 |
Hasestab/ brooker​
 | 
1x Board *Spende User Kindercola*​
 | 
Hasestab/ brooker​
 | 
Strom/ 1x GTX1060 3GB​
 | 
ca. 400.000 PPDs​
 |
JayTea/ brooker​
 | 
Strom und Rechner / 1x RTX 1660 aus *Spende ASUS Deutschland*​
 | 
ca. 600.000 PPDs​
 |
therealjeanpuetz/ brooker​
 | 
Strom und Rechner / 1x RTX 1660Super aus *Spende ASUS Deutschland*​
 | 
ca. 800.000 PPDs​
 |
knightmare80/ brooker​
 | 
Strom / 1x GTX 1060 *Spende User voodoman*​
 | 
ca. 400.000 PPDs​
 |
knightmare80/ brooker​
 | 
Strom  / 1x GTX 1070​
 | 
ca. 750.000 PPDs​
 |
knightmare80/ brooker​
 | 
1x Board *Spende User Ramonx56*​
 |
voodoman/ brooker​
 | 
Strom und Rechner / 1x GTX 1070 *Spende User Nono15*​
 | 
ca. 750.000 PPDs​
 |
voodoman/ brooker​
 | 
Strom und Rechner / 1x RTX 2070Super​
 | 
ca. 1.6Mio PPDs​
 |
nono/ brooker​
 | 
Strom und Rechner / 1x RTX 2070Super​
 | 
ca. 1.6Mio PPDs​
 |
PAOLO/ brooker​
 | 
Strom, Rechner / Netzteil aus *Spende MDJ*, 1x MSI GTX 960 GAMING 2G aus *Spende wait*​
 | 
ca. 136.000 PPDs​


*Übersicht der Hardware die aktuell in Partnerschaften mit einfließen können*



*Bezeichung/ Anzahl benötigte Slots​*
​
 | 
*Stromverbrauch [W]​*
 | 
*durchschnittliche PPDs​*
 | 
*Stromkosten für 6 Monate [&#8364;]*​*
 | 
*Treiberempfehlung Win/ Linux​*
aktuell nichts / 2 1/2Slots​
 | 
150W​
 | 
ca. 800.000 PPD​
 | 
ca. 172​
 | 
immer der aktuellste​
 |* bei 0,30&#8364;/kWh

Wer Interesse an einer Partnerschaft hat bitte hier im Fred melden.


*Hall of  Fame - Team 70335 *



*Username​*
​
 | 
*ca. PPDs im FoPaSa-Zeitraum​*
Grestorn​
 | 
xxxx​
 |
KillercornyX​
 | 
xxxx​
 | 
kampfschaaaf​
 | 
xxxx​
 | 
Alextest​
 | 
xxxx​
 |
Holdie​
 | 
xxxx​
  |


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich betreibe einen Server, den ich bis auf weiteres 24/7 laufen lassen könnte. Es ist ein Win 2012R2 Server mit einer i5-3470, 8 GB DRAM und genügend Platz für eine 2 oder 3-Slot GPU. 

Ich plane, den Server für mind. 6 Monate falten zu lassen. Das Gehäuse ist in einem gedämmten Serverschrank, der aber im Hobbykeller steht, wo auch das Heimkino ist. Es kann also sein, dass ich das Teil während einer Filmsession mal runterfahre. Kommt aber eher selten vor. Dennoch sollte sich die Lautstärke im Rahmen halten. 

Ich bin bereit mich auszuweisen und einen Vertrag zu unterschreiben, der mich verpflichtet, eine Leihgabe pfleglich zu behandeln und unverzüglich zurückzuschicken, wenn ich nicht mehr falten kann oder will.


----------



## KillercornyX (29. September 2016)

*AW: Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding*

So, ich hoffe ich bin hier mal richtig...

Ich biete meinen HomeServer zum dauerfalten an. Ich nutze in i.d.R. nur als Fileserver, die meiste Zeit hat er nur wenig zu tun. Er kann wenn jemand eine GPU spenden/verleihen möchte 24/7 laufen. Laufzeit ist verhandelbar.
Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: C2D E6750
Netzeil: 300W BeQuiet
Gehäuse: Antec NineHundred (gute Belüftung!)
OS: Xubuntu 14.04

Zum Thema Geräuschentwicklung: es wäre natürlich schön wenn die GPU möglichst leise wäre.
Ich plane für Anfang nächstes ein Upgrade des MB, CPU und RAM. Ich denke aber die CPU sollte auch zur Unterstützung einer NVidia GPU ausreichen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. September 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich könnte einen Falt PC bei meinen Eltern unterbringen, der 24/7 laufen würde. Den Strom würden sie gerne beitragen, jedoch kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass das Falten für einige Zeit unterbrochen wird, da mein Vater (selten) an der Elektrik arbeitet.


----------



## brooker (30. September 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ich könnte einen Falt PC bei meinen Eltern unterbringen, der 24/7 laufen würde. Den Strom würden sie gerne beitragen, ...



Sehr gut. Was wäre das für ein PC genau? Baust du den neu? Bis wie viel Watt darf der PC verbrauchen?


----------



## brooker (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... eine GTX 970 und GTX 960 warten noch auf Ihren Einsatz.


----------



## Holdie (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Wo haste die denn her gezaubert?


----------



## brooker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

@Holdie: aus Spenden; )


----------



## wait (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hallo liebe Falter

Ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin, ansonsten einfach verschieben.
Ich habe Sie wieder.

MSI GTX 960 GAMING 2G    Bauhöhe: 2Slot

Diese würde ich, sofern Interesse besteht gerne als Spende zur Verfügung stellen.

Grüße
wait


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich habe übers Wochenende 2 GTX 960 in Pension geschickt

Die beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stehen zur Verfügung


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... somit stehen eine GTX 970 und drei GTX 960 zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe übers Wochenende 2 GTX 960 in Pension geschickt
> 
> Die beiden
> 
> ...



Was zieht die Gpu beim Folding, welchen Treiber unter Linux und Windows empfiehlst du und wieviel PPDs haben die bei Dir ausgestoßen?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



brooker schrieb:


> Was zieht die Gpu beim Folding, welchen Treiber unter Linux und Windows empfiehlst du und wieviel PPDs haben die bei Dir ausgestoßen?



Pro Karte rund 125 Watt; Win-Treiber (zuletzt) der 368.81/nie unter Linux getestet; rund 150-160 kPPD


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... die neuen Spenden sind eingearebitet! Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... ein Board mit Xeon und Platz für zwei GPUs sowie Netzteil können vergeben werden!


----------



## Grestorn (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

So, die von Brooker zur Verfügung gestellte 980Ti ist da und eingebaut im Server. Der läuft auch wieder. Gut, dass ich das Netzteil noch da hatte, ohne das hätte es nicht funktioniert. Geht doch schon ziemlich eng jetzt zu im Server. 

Aber er foldet freundlich vor sich hin, momentan im Duett mit meiner Titan X auf dem Hauptrechner. 

Danke nochmal an Brooker, ich finde diese Aktion echt geil. Mal sehen, was meine Stromrechnung dazu sagt... Mein Server genehmigt sich nun 378 Watt (statt den 60 Watt, die er sonst gebraucht hat).


----------



## Holdie (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Faltest unter deinen Namen oder unter einem extra für die Partnerschaft?


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

update: Übersicht aktualisiert und Kosten für Strom hinzugefügt


----------



## wait (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hallo liebe Falterlinge,

Ich habe hier: 8 bzw. 16 GB Corsair vengeance lp cml8gx3m2a1600c9

Sollte bedarf bestehen, würde ich diese gerne Spenden.

Gruß


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... neue Hardware hinzugefügt: PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 Devil 13 Edition


----------



## Holdie (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

@brooker ich glaube die 7990 wird nicht mit Nvidia Treiber laufen (siehe Treiber Empfehlung)


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... klar  ... Danke


----------



## KillercornyX (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hat jemand ne Treiberempfehlung für die 980 Ti? Läuft bei mir aktuell unter Xubuntu 14.04 mit  Treiber 352.63. 
Nach anfänglichem hin und her liegt die PPD jetzt bei relativ konstanten 570k-580k. Geht da noch mehr?


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... 367.18. Kann morgen mal aufm Linux Folder schauen.


----------



## KillercornyX (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich glaub die 36x Versionen sind eher für die neueren Ubuntu, ab 16.x
Habs zumindest so bei Ubuntuusers gelesen. 
Vielleicht sollte ich ein Upgrade wagen... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Gut, dann gebe ich meine R9 290 mit Stock Kühler offiziell als Spende ab.

LG


----------



## brooker (5. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

@Sebi, bitte schuae mal in die Übersichtstabelle und gebe mir die fehlenden Daten. Danke.


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*


Asus R9 290 Ref. 2Slots​220W​ca. 180.000 PPD​ca.260​15.12 / 15.12​

Ok so ungefähre Daten

Die Karte hat wie schon beschrieben einen Teildefekt, ganz kaputt ist sie denke ich noch nicht.
Bei mehr als 3 GB Speicherauslastung ist sie immer abgestürzt, was beim falten ja nicht stört.
Es ist ein Geduldspiel den PC mit der Karte erfolgreich zu starten, vielleicht ist das ja sonst bei wem besser.
Wer will kann sein Glück versuchen.

LG


----------



## haVoc_inc (23. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich hätte noch ein paar x1/x16 Riser hier, falls Bedarf besteht. PN an mich, würde als Spende dann rausgehen.


----------



## brooker (23. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... einen könnte ich brauchen, dann könnte ich einen Test mit zwei GPUS auf dem H81M und der P3258 fahren


----------



## brooker (27. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update: neue FoPaSa hinzugefügt - PAOLO mit GTX 960


----------



## moreply (29. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich würde anbieten bei mir einen Falter aufzustellen.Strom ist kein Problem.Netzteil und GPU(HD 7870) hätte ich die GPU könnte man natürlich für mehr Leistung wechseln.

Was fehlen sind CPU+Board+Ram.


----------



## brooker (29. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

@moreply: vielen Dank fürs Deine Meldung und das Angebot. Damit ich etwas Passendes zusammenstellen kann die Frage, wieviel Strom ist den fürs Folden da? Wie lange möchtest du das laufen lassen und foldest du dann 24/7?


----------



## moreply (30. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Strom so viel wie nötig.Ich dachte jetzt erstmal an ca 4 Monate vielleicht auch mehr...

24/7 ist kein Problem ich würde es halt einmal anwerfen und laufen lassen.

Meine frage ist nur lohnt sich das ganze mit der HD7870?


----------



## brooker (30. November 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... jeder Beitrag bringt die Wissenschaft voran. Aktuell kann ich einec GTX 780ti anbieten. Rest per PN.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... Paolo hat heute einen ersten Test gefahren. Sieht gut aus. Somit läuft die von wait gesponserte 960er in Kürze als FoPaSa.


----------



## brooker (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... pünktlich vor Jahresende und trotz aller Probleme, hat es *PAOLO* geschafft und unser nächster Dauerfalter der Foldingpartnerschaft (FoPaSa) rechnet im Dienste der Wissenschaft!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



brooker schrieb:


> ... pünktlich vor Jahresende und trotz aller Probleme, hat es *PAOLO* geschafft und unser nächster Dauerfalter der Foldingpartnerschaft (FoPaSa) rechnet im Dienste der Wissenschaft!



 Grosses Kino  herzlichen Dank


----------



## JayTea (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Laut der Statistik wirft der FoPaSa-Account knapp 900k PPD ab. Wenn ich mir die Tabelle zu Beginn des Threads ansehe, welche Partnerschaften alle existieren, müsste es aber mehr sein?! Liegt es daran, dass nicht alle Systeme 24/7 laufen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Da werden eher nicht alle auf den gleichen Account falten.


----------



## Holdie (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Das liegt daran, dass nur ich auf den Fopasa Account falte


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da werden eher nicht alle auf den gleichen Account falten.



Na ja, FoPaSa macht tatsächlich aprox. 900 kPPD ....
Der Start-Eintrag zusammengezählt ergibt +2000 kPPD ....

Insofern ist tatsächlich irgendwo ein "Leck" 

Das gute daran ist aber (wenn die Startzahlen stimmen) dass nur der "Nutzer" FoPaSa zu kurz kommt; aber nicht die Wissenschaft


----------



## JayTea (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hmm...okay. Ich dachte das Projekt wäre so angelegt, dass bei einer Hardware/Strom/...-Spende auf jeden Fall auf dem gemeinsamen FoPaSa-Account gefaltet wird.
Aber egal, hauptsache #70335 und für die Wissenschaft!


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... der JT, ähm CSI, oder wie auch immer, merkt doch alles!  Ja, der Grundgedanke alles auf FoPaSa laufen zu lassen, konnte nicht realisiert werden. Die Partner hatten Einwende. Und da PPDs für das Team nicht der Kerninhalt sind, habe ich dort nachgegeben. Wer möchte kann mit der FoPaSa-Hardware auch auf seinen eigenen Accout falten.


----------



## u78g (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich suche für das "Faltevent" am 04.02. eine ungenutzte Graka dich ich mit in meinen PC stopfen kann.   Ich würde NV Karten bevorzugen...luft oder Wasserkühlung-kann beides verbaut werden.
Wer also noch ne ungenutzte Graka hat bitte anbieten.....


----------



## JayTea (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hier ist eine GTX 780Ti im Angebot.
Wäre das was für dich?


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... und die könnte binnen 2 Werktagen bei Dir sein!


----------



## brooker (21. März 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Update: 

Das FoPaSa mit KillercornyX ist ausgelaufen. Es konnten mehrere tausend WUs berechnet werden. 

Die 2x 780Ti werden kurzfristig veräußert und gegen eine GTX 1070 ersetzt.


----------



## brooker (23. März 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... aufgepasst: in absehbarer Zeit werden 1-3x GTX 1070 als FoPaSa zur Verfügung stellen. Wer Interesse hat bitte hier melden!


----------



## brooker (27. März 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update: Das FoPaSa Holdie konnte mit neuer Hardware wiederbelebt werden. Es sind eine GTX 980Ti und eine GTX 1070 auf dem Weg und werden dem Team ca. 1,4Mio PPDs mehr verschaffen. Eine weitere GTX 1070 ist nach Abschluss von Hardwareverkäufen in der Anschaffung.


----------



## brooker (3. April 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

GTX 970 mit Luft - oder Wasserkühlung eingetroffen. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## brooker (4. April 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... und da hat sich schon die erste Partnerschaft gefunden. *moreply* bekommt eine GTX970 WaKü. 

PS: Ich habe auch komplette Systeme zum Falten die Vergeben werden können.


----------



## brooker (4. April 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... neue GPUs hinzugefügt! 

GTX 970Air und mit WaKü - Spende von *Loebstraus*


----------



## mattinator (11. April 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hätte eine teildfekte MSI GTX 660Ti zu verschenken, Bildfehler bei BIOS- und Windows-Bootnemü-Anzeige, Windows Absturz. Vllt. will jemand "Aufbacken" versuchen ?


----------



## brooker (22. April 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... Vormerkung: User *leon* für 2x WaKü 970 GTX


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... Vormerken für Leon aufgehoben, hat nun eigene Hardware.

Frohe Kunde geht ist Land ein 10kg Paket mit WaKü-Hardware und zwei WaKü GTX970 wurde vorgestern versandt. *moreply * hat aus dem FoPaSa-Pool einen Triple 140er Radi mit Lüfter, eine Aquastream, einen AGB, diverse Anschlüsse und zwei GTX970 mit Watercool Heatkiller erhalten. 
Meinen Dank an die Spender!


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... ich habe nun noch drei 970 die als WaKü oder Luftkühl-Gpu zum Folden geknechtet werden könnten. Die Karten (Phantoms) laufen bis mindestens 1490MHz stabil. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## brooker (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... ich habe nun noch drei 970 die als WaKü oder Luftkühl-Gpu zum Folden geknechtet werden könnten. Die Karten (Phantoms) laufen bis mindestens 1490MHz stabil. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... neuer FoPaSa entstanden: *kampfschaaaf * erhält in Kürze eine GTX 970 Air ... Folding mit der Kraft der Sonne! 

Zwei GTX 970 warten dann noch!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich muss da mal einfach dazwischenwerfen, dass ich stolz wie Bolle bin was ihr (auch) hier auffahrt

*GANZ GROSSES DANKESCHÖN*


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



brooker schrieb:


> ... neuer FoPaSa entstanden: *kampfschaaaf * erhält in Kürze eine GTX 970 Air ... Folding mit der Kraft der Sonne!
> 
> Zwei GTX 970 warten dann noch!



Ich korriere mich in diesem Fall sehr gern. *kampfschaaaf* nimmt *2x GTX 970* 

Demnach ist noch eine GTX 970 offen. Nun gilts: Wer zuerst kommt, faltet zuerst!


----------



## brooker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



brooker schrieb:


> Ich korriere mich in diesem Fall sehr gern. *kampfschaaaf* nimmt *2x GTX 970*



Erneute Korrektur: *kampfschaaaf* nimmt *3x GTX 970*


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. August 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Na, hoffentlich scheint die Sonne fein so weiter. Dann ist das Falten fast für Umme.


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Privat_FoPaSa zwischen mir und foldinghomealone. 
Ich übernehme 20€ Stromkosten und dafür wird dann mit seiner weitaus effizienteren 1080TI für meinen Account gefoldet. Natürlich falte ich nebenbei mit meiner 970 fleißig mit.
Falls sonst noch jemand eine günstige "Cloud_Folding_GPU" sucht wird bei ihm fündig.(Falls er seine GPU weiterhin vermietet, kann ich das nur jedem empfehlen).


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. September 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

FoPaSa Konfig angenommen, *3xGTX970* schnurren jetzt endlich fürs Team.


----------



## Hasestab (16. September 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ihr seid ja cool drauf  ! Überlege schon krampfhaft wo ich passende Hardware für meine 4 Slots herbekomme.


----------



## brooker (16. September 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... 4 Slots? Was ist das fürn Board und Cpu? Denke an die Anbindung.


----------



## Hasestab (16. September 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Sorry !Ich meine auf die Rechner verteilt. 

 Ein Fx8350 Oc 4,9Ghz zurzeit auf nem Chrosshair mit momentan gt220 weil 760 ti in Reparatur ist , ein Ahlon 2 631 noch ein core 2 Quad als Homeserver und hab noch 1 core 2 Duo System über .
Ein Kollege schaut am Montag mal noch auf der Arbeit nach Grafikkarten. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall alles mal paar Monate laufen lassen. Bin halt noch am ausprobieren und am lesen machen tun. Anfänger halt.
Ob sich das lohnt ,keine Ahnung. Werde ich sehen.

Laptop mit i7 6700 mit gtx 965 läuft auch gelegendlich dann mit.��

Gruss Hasestab


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> FoPaSa Konfig angenommen, *3xGTX970* schnurren jetzt endlich fürs Team.


Ohhh, ohhh, ohhh, da muss ich aber alles geben, damit Du nicht an mir vorbei fliegst!
 ich nehme den Wettkampf an, auch wenn ich nur magere 3 Millionen Gummipunkte 
Vorsprung habe, ohhh, ohhh, ohhh. Hoffentlich wird es so amüsant wie mit inu.id letztes
mal. 

Danke, dass heißt dann ab jetzt zwei Wochen nicht spielen und ist ein perfekter Test, 
ob das geht. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> ,,,.


Nachtrag:
Ich schaue gerade auf die letzten updates und muss mir morgen wohl Grafikkarten
bestellen, oder wie? Nutzt Du neben den drei GTX 970 etwas auch Deine Vega?
oooh, ohhh,......, ohhhh ohhhhh


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

*Trommelwirbel* ... wir haben zwei neue FoPaSas - *Hasestab mit einer GTX980 mit WaKü aus Spende von P-Magic85* und * Urgestein nfsgame mit einer R9 290 aus Spende von evilgrin68*! Dank an die Beiden!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ich *Trommelwirbel* mal mit 
Ein   für euch


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hasestab mit der 980... Dann muss ich wohl dann nochmal nachlegen, sonst hänge ich den nie ab .


----------



## Hasestab (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Mein Name ist eben von grün auf braun ohne die 980.

Ich bekomm dich schon noch. Hast keine Chance. 

Gruss


----------



## brooker (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



brooker schrieb:


> *Trommelwirbel* ... wir haben zwei neue FoPaSas - *Hasestab mit einer GTX980 mit WaKü aus Spende von P-Magic85* und * Urgestein nfsgame mit einer R9 290 aus Spende von evilgrin68*! Dank an die Beiden!



... die R9 290 fand ein neues Zuhause und *nfsgame foldet nun in Kürze mit einer GTX 1070*


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

update: die FoPaSa zwischen *Ramonx56* und *foldinghomealone* ist ausgelaufen. Es kann daher nun jemand neues die GPU von foldinghomealone zum Falten "anmieten".


----------



## brooker (1. November 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Trommelwirbel: *nfsgame* foldet nun mit einer GTX 1070  und *kampfschaaaf* erhält in Kürze eine GTX 1080 im Austausch gegen drei GTX 970

Es ist kurzfristig eine weitere GTX 1080 verfügbar. Interessenten bewerben sich bitte per PN mit Infos zur vorhandenen Hardware und dem Aufstellort.


----------



## brooker (2. November 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Update: ... und es geht nun Schlag auf Schlag. Seit einer Stunde faltet eine GTX 1080 bei *Kampfschaaaf *


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update: neue Hardware für FoPaSa eingetroffen:  *Palit Dualfan GTX 1060 3GB* mit 6er PCIe Stromsanschluss und *ASUS GTX 1050ti* mit einem Lüfter und ohne Stromanschluss.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Platz und Stromressourcen wären noch...


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update: ... und wieder geht Schlag auf Schlag. Seit gestern Abend faltet eine weitere  und somit die zweite GTX 1080 bei *Kampfschaaaf *


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Platz und Stromressourcen wären noch...



Rest per PN.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Nonos 1060/6 werkelt munter vor sich hin .


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

So - nun werkelt FoPasa nun schon seit Juli/August bei mir und im kommenden Januar brummt das Ding über 6 Monate bei mir. Jetzt bekommt dann jemand anderes die Chance auf 2x KFA GTX1080 EXOC, die momentan von brooker verwaltet werden. Ich werde den Serverunterbau verkaufen, da nun die optimale Zeit dafür ist. Dadurch fehlt mir ein adäquater Unterbau für die beiden GTX. Zudem soll auch jemand anderes die Chance bekommen fürs Team zu falten. Vor allem mit solchen Ballermännern!

Die 200.000.000ppd mache ich aber noch voll!

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... wer Bedarf hat, bzw. richtig Gas geben möchte, bitte hier Kund tun.


----------



## Hasestab (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Meine 1080ti nochmal zurück auf Chrosshair zum Bulli. 
Und deine beiden zu meinem neuen Ryzen aufs Board. 
Das wäre der Knüller. 
Die 1060 kann sich dann mit dem c2d Sys begnügen.
Die Fopasa 980 hat ja ihren eigenen geköpften 4,8Ghz Bulli zum ackern.

Gruss


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... wäre, machen wir aber nicht, sonst bekommt dein Zähler noch nen Drehwurm


----------



## Hasestab (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Du, das ist nur bei schlechtem Wetter der Fall! . 
Bei Sonne kann der von mir aus Lambada tanzen.


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update:  *kampfschaaaf* der bisher mit bis zu zwei GTX 1080 in der FoPaSa gewirkt hat, gibt die beiden GPUs nun an *Hasestab* und *nfsgame* bis auf weiteres ab.

Im Namen des Teams möchte ich meinen Dank aussprechen und freue mich auf kommende Einsätze!


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

update: ... der Wechsel ist vollzogen. 

Bei *Hasestab* läuft nun eine GTX 1080 und bei *nfsgame* läuft ebenfalls eine GTX1080.


----------



## alextest (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hallo,

würde mein System (siehe Profil) noch die z.Z. übrige 1080 zusätzlich zur vorhandenen 1060 aufnehmen können (Netzteil 630W), oder müsste die 1060 raus?

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## moreply (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Welches Netzteil?


----------



## alextest (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Thermaltake Berlin 630W 80Plus


----------



## moreply (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Nein. Das würde so oder so rauswerfen. Oder ganz tief auf der Müllhalde vergraben...


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... die Karte ist leider noch im Zulauf. Melde mich gern bei Dir.


----------



## alextest (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Ja, gerne


----------



## cubanrice987 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ãœbersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Tag auch,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier nun richtig ist oder doch woanders hin gehört, aber da ich vor der Faltwoche eine GTX 1050 Ti angeschafft habe ist nun nach der Faltwoche natürlich eine übrig. So wie es aussieht wird hier nur nach leistungsstarker Hardware gesucht, vielleicht gibt es aber ja auch jemanden der irgendwo noch für eine GTX 1050 Ti Platz hat. Würde sie nämlich gern unter der Bedingung, das ich sie zurück bekomme wenn sie irgendwann nicht mehr benötigt wird, zur Verfügung stellen.  Es handelt sich um dieses Modell: ASUS GeForce GTX 1050 Ti DC2 OC, GTX1050TI-DC2O4G, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0A32-M0NA00)

Edit:
Hier noch mal ein Paar PPD Daten zu der Karte: PPD GTX 1050 Ti - Google Tabellen


----------



## brooker (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... damit bist Du hier absolut richtig  Ich kümmer mich drum und du wirst in ein paar Tagen eine PN von mir bekommen. Bitte sende mir per PN die Seriennummer der GPU zu, damit ich den FoPaSa Vertrag mit dem Nutzer schließen kann.


----------



## cubanrice987 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Oh, das freut mich, PN kommt sofort...


----------



## brooker (9. März 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... frohe Kunde geht ins Land: *Alextest* faltet nun mit einer *GTX 1080* aus einer Foldingpartnerschaft! 

... und in Kürze, wird *die 1050ti von Cubanrice987 bei JayTea werkeln*


----------



## JayTea (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Yeah, seit heute ist es soweit und ich bin wieder dicker im Geschäft, um unser PCGH-Team zu unterstützen. Endlich ist wieder GPU-Folding angesagt! 
Besten Dank an dieser Stelle an *cubanrice987* für die Bereitstellung der GTX 1050Ti und *brooker* für die Abwicklung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasestab (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

So fast die 500.000.000 erreicht dank                    Unterstützung der Fopasa Gtx 1080.
Das halbe Jahr ist rum und nun darf sich jemand anders das Schmuckstück in sein System einbauen und sich über 800.000Ppd freuen
Wer ist überhaupt der Glückliche?

Gruss Hase


----------



## JayTea (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Sehr schön, sehr schön. 
Bei mir wird sie wohl leider nicht reinpassen, da der Lüfter (wie auf dem zweiten Bild oben erkennbar) im Weg ist. 
Bin mir jedoch sicher, dass sich brooker drum kümmern wird sie an den Mann Falter zu bringen.

Habe aufgrund des Gewitters heute früh den PC und die Fritz!Box von sämtlichen Kabelverbindungen getrennt, sodass das Falten einige Stunden pausieren musste.
Ich will ja nicht Cubanrice' 1050Ti töten!!


----------



## Hasestab (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Bei (nfsgame) laufen wohl die 1080er Karten 

Der ist steil auf demWeg zur 4,5 Mille!  ��

Gruss ��


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Tun sie .


----------



## Basti1988 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

@brooker: Hardwareangebot per PN.


----------



## brooker (5. September 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update: es warten zwei schnucklige GTX 750/Ti auf kühle Gehäuse  Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## micindustries (7. September 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hallo Brooker, ich habe noch zwei NoName GTX 960 auf Halde liegen. Wären die Interessant für eine FoPaSa, oder schon zu ineffizient (Strom)?

Grüße an alle Falter,
mic

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (7. September 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hi mic,

nehme ich. Rest per PN.

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## brooker (7. September 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update: es warten zwei schnucklige GTX 960 auf kühle Gehäuse Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2018)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... ich fasse zusammen, GTX 750Ti und GTX 960 warten auf ein neues Zuhause und Arbeit!


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... es warten GTX 750Ti und GTX 1050 ein neues Zuhause und Arbeit!


----------



## micindustries (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

@brooker:

Was liegt denn aktuell alles an GPUs "auf Halde"? Ich habe noch für vier Wochen eine 1070 im Dauerbetrieb, mindestens für die Zeit könnte sie Gesellschaft gebrauchen. Wie ich das langfristig weiterführe weiß ich aber aktuell noch nicht, da ich die Stromkosten nicht auf Dauer tragen kann


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... aktuell noch 1050 oder Ti und 750Ti.


----------



## brooker (25. April 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update: eine GTX 1080 fand ein neues Zuhause bei Holdie - nun ist die GTX 980Ti nicht mehr so allein. 

... eine GTX 1080 wartet auf ein neues Zuhause. Bitte PN.


----------



## brooker (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

.... update: eine KFA 1080 GTX wartet auf ein neues zu Hause.


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... update: picar81_4711 erhält in Kürze eine 1080 und Hasestab einen i3 mit Board und Speicher für seine 1080ti

Nun können noch vergeben werden: 1070 und 1050ti sowie 750ti und diverse CPUs, RAM sowie Netzteile. Bei Bedarf bitte Mail.


----------



## Hasestab (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Falsch verstanden ....1080ti ! 
Trotzdem Danke!

Gruss


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

So: Die KFA GTX1080 läuft einwandfrei seit 24h. Macht unter Ubuntu 800 bis max. 930k PPD ohne OC mit ca. 220W Verbrauch Gesamtsystem. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alextest (5. August 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Moin 

ist denn noch etwas sehr schnelles auf Lager für min 8 Monate bis zum nächsten Frühsommer?

Grüße
Alex


----------



## brooker (5. August 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Moin, was ist für dich "sehr schnell"?


----------



## alextest (5. August 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hallo, beim letzten mal hatte ich Leihweise eine 1080(ti), glaube ich?


----------



## brooker (5. August 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... das muss ich dich dieses Mal bisher enttäuschen. Die Karten sind ich hatte sind in neue oder zusätzlich in FoPaSa gewandert. 2x 1080 und 1x 1070. Die 1080er werden gegen Okt-Nov gegen 2070 super getauscht. Ich habe aktuell kein Geld mehr, um ne weitere GPU zu kaufen. Tut mir Leid. Ich kann dich aber gern vermerken. Je nach dem was an Spenden reinkommt, hole ich wenn möglich Nachschub.


----------



## JayTea (7. August 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Im Post #2 ist die Rede davon, dass bei mir eine GTX 1070 werkelt. Es ist aber eine GTX 1080! Und somit auch eher >800 k PPD.


----------



## brooker (7. August 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... muss ich noch editieren 

Erledigt!


----------



## brooker (2. September 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

... in Kürze bekommt Voodoman einen Untersatz für zwei GPUs mit Ram. Dann kann es dort auch weiter gehen.


----------



## u78g (14. September 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

ist zufällig noch ein Brett mit CPU übrig  das ich für die Faltwoche quälen kann???


----------



## brooker (14. September 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



u78g schrieb:


> ist zufällig noch ein Brett mit CPU übrig  das ich für die Faltwoche quälen kann???



Moin Uwe, leider nein. Aber danach wird einiges frei.

- mehrere 1070 von Zotac und EVGA
- Boards mit CPU und RAM mit eine x16 Gen3
- 3 Netzteile
- 3 komplette Falter nur die SSD/HDD fehlt


----------



## u78g (15. September 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hmmm ok, danke erstmal.

Wie schaut es mit einem Riser-Kabel aus?


----------



## brooker (15. September 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

@Uwe: ... geht doch was! Bitte Adresse per PN. Brauchst du das Riserkabel dann noch?


----------



## brooker (15. September 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



alextest schrieb:


> Hallo, beim letzten mal hatte ich Leihweise eine 1080(ti), glaube ich?



... eine 1080 könnte ich dir anbieten.


----------



## alextest (15. September 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



brooker schrieb:


> ... eine 1080 könnte ich dir anbieten.



Hi,

nachdem die 2070 Super da ist und rund läuft, saugt die jetzt genug Strom und warm wird`s auch 
Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

...update: FoPaSa Übersicht aktualisiert  *PCGHX rockt!*


----------



## JayTea (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Seit gestern Mittag werkelt eine RTX 2070 Super bei mir. Round about 1,4 Mio. PPD sind angepeilt. Ein Plus von 600 k PPD im Vergleich zur GTX 1080. 
*FoPaSa rockt! *

Besten Dank an brooker für die Bereitstellung und unkomplizierte Abwicklung!


----------



## Hasestab (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Der Dhl Bote hat mich mit neuer Hardware versorgt.

Im Gepäck eine 2070Super mit Z77 Board 16Gb Ram und ein Dark Power 10 550Watt.
i5 und Noctua Kühler nicht  vergessen!

Danke dir Brooker für die Lieferung!

Gruss Hase


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



Hasestab schrieb:


> Der Dhl Bote hat mich mit neuer Hardware versorgt.
> 
> Im Gepäck eine 2070Super mit Z77 Board 16Gb Ram und ein Dark Power 10 550Watt.
> i5 und Noctua Kühler nicht  vergessen!
> ...



... danke den edlen Spendern! Ich verteile nur.


----------



## voodoman (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Eine 1070 Mini hat gestern seine Arbeit aufgenommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Da ich keine Verwendung für das NT aus dem Gewinnspiel unsere Faltwoche habe, spende ich es.

@brooker:
Räum mal in deinen PNs etwas auf damit man dir wieder welche schicken kann.


----------



## brooker (25. April 2020)

... update: 2 neue FoPaSa mit 1660 und 1660Super hinzugefügt


----------



## trucker1963 (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo!

Habe die Tage bei mir mal etwas aufgeräumt und noch etwas  Hardware gesichtet , welche ich unserem Team spenden könnte , da ich sie nicht  mehr benötige.

1.: gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Mainboard ( PCIe 3.0x16  usw. )mit
      Intel Xeon E3-1230 v 2 ( 4x 3,70 GHz + HT ) und
      2 x 8 GB DDR3 RAM und
      Cpu-Kühler  Prolimatech Megahalems  und Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.:AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 Mainboard (PCIe 3.0x16 usw.)mit
Intel Core i 3-3220 CPU ( 2x 3,30 GHz + HT )und
4 x 4 GB DDR 3 RAM und
CPU - Kühler Scyte Mine 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU-s sind zwar nicht mehr so gut zum Falten geeignet ( etwas langsam  ) , aber die Systeme eignen sich noch gut als Basis für potente Grafikkarten .
Habe die Systeme mal kurz geteset und sie funzen . Die CPU- Kühler würde ich zum Verschicken natürlich abnehmen aber die Hlterungen montiert lassen.
Wird alles in Original-Kartons verpackt .
Bei Interesse mal PN mit weiteren Details ( Adresse usw. )

Gruß     Trucker1963


----------



## JayTea (5. Mai 2020)

Super! 
brooker wird sich bestimmt bei dir melden!


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2020)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe die Tage bei mir mal etwas aufgeräumt und noch etwas  Hardware gesichtet , welche ich unserem Team spenden könnte , da ich sie nicht  mehr benötige.
> 
> ...



... ist alles zu gebrauchen! PN folgt.


----------



## voodoman (6. Mai 2020)

Letzte Woche hat eine 2070S (zur Verfügung gestellt von brooker - Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle) seine Arbeit aufgenommen (wenn sie denn WUs bekommt ).


----------



## ovicula (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, ich hätte noch das Gestell von meinem Folding-Rig abzugeben, falls daran Interesse besteht.

In der unteren Etage können Mainboard (ATX / EATX) und bis zu zwei Netzteile installiert werden. Die obere Etage ist für bis zu 6 GPUs frei, die dann mit Riser-Kabeln mit dem Mainboard verbunden werden.

Zwei Riser-Kabel, diverses Zubehör und ein Dual-PSU-Adapter-Kabel sind mit dabei.


----------



## JayTea (22. September 2022)

Ich frage mal ganz dreist:
Ab wann gibt's RTX 4X00 im FoPaSa-Portfolio?!


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich frage mal ganz dreist:
> Ab wann gibt's RTX 4X00 im FoPaSa-Portfolio?!


... sobald ich diese zu nem vernünftigem Preis einkaufen kann. Könnte dir jedoch im Bedarfsfall sofort eine RTX3090 zukommen lassen.


----------



## JayTea (4. Oktober 2022)

Hehe, ich verstehe. Die Preise sind halt....na ja...
Danke nein, ich habe keine Ambitionen auch wenn es sehr verlockend ist. Künftig werde ich mich dennoch neu ausrichten (müssen).


----------

